# Who let all of these writers in here?



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello, everyone.  My name is Grady, but some people call me Grim because I tend to have a fixed expression in dull moments.  Either one will do.  I'm 29 and in a few months, I'm going to be a father for the first time.  So, I guess if I seem a little on edge, don't worry; it's just the crippling panic.

I've been writing for about twelve years--I have a couple of novels and a bunch of shorts under my belt   I tend to write horror stories, with the occasional historical fiction, or "literary" piece thrown in for variety.  On occasion, if I'm unable to resist the sneeze, I may leave a poem in a balled up tissue, but don't expect me to show it off.

I'm always in the market to meet new writers; the only thing I like more than writing is talking about it, so it looks like I've come to the right place.

Who let all of these writers in here, anyway?


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, Grim. Welcome to WF 



Grim Grady said:


> ... the only thing I like more than writing is talking about it, so it looks like I've come to the right place.


 that made me laugh! 



Grim Grady said:


> I'm going to be a father for the first time. So, I guess if I seem a little on edge, don't worry; it's just the crippling panic.


 Congratulations  Boy or girl? 

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . 

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Please don't forget to check out New Member FAQs

PiP


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, PiP, and thanks for the welcome.  It's a boy, so I can at least pretend I know what I'm in for.

Thank you for the info.  I did some cursory lurking and FAQing before I joined, so I think I'm oriented.


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2014)

A boy! I have twin boys - right little monkeys they were as well when they were younger.  

 Good luck LOL. 

I'm pleased to know some new members read the FAQ's


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

Aye.  I think being worried about an early days monster of a boy-child is preferable to the terror of having a teenage girl years from now.  In that way, I think I've gotten off lucky.



PiP said:


> I'm pleased to know some new members read the FAQ's



It may be rare, but some of us still read the rules before diving in the swimming pool.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

I currently live with teens of both varieties. They are different. If it's gender-based, then I have had five genders of kids because they're each different in how they express their teenaginess.

Welcome. If you think you're in the right place, you probably are.  Unless you usually are lost, in which case this wouldn't apply.


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't know how I'd handle having a daughter getting out into the dating world.  Probably a coronary, I guess.  I think I'm better off with a boy.  But one step at a time.

Thanks for the welcome.  And I've never been lost, which isn't to say that I knew where I was, or belonged there...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm blessed.  My older daughter is in the Army -- she never really dated because she was always doing Something Else.  My younger one has been friends with her boyfriend for ages and he's a good kid.  It's all different.


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I'm blessed.  My older daughter is in the Army -- she never really dated because she was always doing Something Else.  My younger one has been friends with her boyfriend for ages and he's a good kid.  It's all different.



I can see how that would be tolerable.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2014)

> I think I'm better off with a boy.


 uuch... jr. is breaking it off after 1 year, eleven mo.s... Sweet girl but she's been driving him bonkers; the rollercoaster that is immaturity, hormones, high school... is just too much for him. His friends say their job will be to keep him occupied. He says 'it's (was) too soon', meaning for someone his age to be in a relationship. She is going to be very unhappy.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations! now the real fun begins, this is living! Welcome to WF, good to have you here Grady.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site!  I like a good horror or thriller now and then. I really hope to get the chance to read your work.   Again, welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2014)

A father? Well, congratulations on your ordination into priesthood!



Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Where someone will use the opposite meaning of the word you used to poke fun of your post.


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Writing Forums: Where someone will use the opposite meaning of the word you used to poke fun of your post.



Wordplay is always welcome.  I've been waiting for someone to notice that I mentioned having a "bunch of shorts under my belt."


----------



## Gumby (May 3, 2014)

Oh man, I can tell you are gonna fit right in here, GG. Welcome to the site.


----------



## qwertyportne (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the WF forum Grim Grady. I'm pretty sure you are going to enjoy your participation here.


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome to WF! congrats on fatherhood. Im a father of a 6 yr old redhead girl. Im royally screwed.


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the site.





Grim Grady said:


> Thank you for the info.  I did some cursory lurking and FAQing before I joined, so I think I'm oriented.


:blue: I have no idea what to say now.:dejection:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 7, 2014)

Welcome and congrats on being a new father!


----------

